

I Was an Amazon Chew Toy - pierrealexandre
http://www.theawl.com/2015/01/i-was-an-amazon-chew-toy

======
larrymcp
Wouldn't the office inevitably start smelling like that familiar "dog smell"?
Maybe that's okay with them... but personally I'm not sure I'd want that aroma
wafting all around my workplace.

------
patorjk
A humorous and well written article, but I kind of wish she'd gone into a
little more detail about the work-life balance issues rather than just
shoehorning it in at the end. Still, it's interesting that the dog policy
might have been instated as a way of throwing employees a bone.

~~~
camelNotation
I think that's probably a given for most of us. I work in the financial sector
and it's the same here. The longer you stay put, the more is expected of you
until finally you either move or quit. Work-life balance is a buzzword most
places, especially the ones that say it's "your responsibility" (as if we can
somehow choose the projects assigned to us, set the deadlines, and design the
workload to our choosing).

And regarding the idea that dogs were a way to mask the lack of work-life
balance, it makes perfect sense. The biggest thing that throws work and life
out of balance is the conflict between family and work. If you can replace
family with a dog, that's a huge win for them.

------
erobbins
I would not work somewhere that allows dogs, personally. Don't like them at
all.

------
amalag
Dogs are nice, outside. I find living with them in your work/home disgusting.

------
lllllLoading
This article could use a few more ads in between paragraphs....

